# Getting Rid of the Smell....



## jebfour (Feb 26, 2010)

We purchased our home roughly six months ago, and at that time, I knew that there had been rats/mice in the attic for likely and extended period of time (house is nearly 50 years old – and had been vacant for 6 months). 


One of the agreements upon purchase was that the seller would have a company come in a remove the “evidence” as well as check for points on entry (none found – they had been sealed up). 


Well, now that it has cooled off, I've been spending some time in the attic getting things done. I've decided that I'm going to remove, clean, and re-insulate the attic (it's in my opinion, filthy). While I'm going through this I would like to rid the attic of the smell of its former 4 legged residents. Is there something that can be sprayed? I'm sure that replacing the insulation will make a big difference in regards to the smell, but I'm concerned that it may not remove all of it.


Suggestions? All input is most appreciated!


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I suspect the rodent odors cannot be eliminated easily. Any chemical would have to soak in as far as the rodent urine and droppings have permeated over time. If you have fiberglass insulation, it will be even harder to get rid of the odors.

I strongly advise you to wear a respirator when in the attic. Hantavirus comes from rodent droppings, especially fresh ones stirred up. Although your risk may be small, it is better to be safe.

If it were my house and it was fiberglass insulation, I would get a plastic suit, plastic gloves, and a full face respirator. Then I would remove all the fiberglass and replace it with cellulose. The cellulose has boric acid to prevent burning, insects, and rodents. Plus, it does not allow air movement or water like fiberglass.

good luck
gary


----------



## jebfour (Feb 26, 2010)

Gary,

Thanks for the reply. I should clarify; when I say the attic is "filthy", I mean that it is just dirty (50 years of dust, etc.)

As mentioned, all of the insulation will be replaced and the attic will be cleaned prior to new insulation being installed. I'm more concerned if there will be an odor after the insulation is replaced (and what I can do about it to remove it). I may bite the bullet and _have _this done.

I will most certainly look into the cellulose as an alternative! I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Deodorizers are not regulated like pesticides. That translates into potential health hazards by using deodorizers. That means that some deodorizing chemicals can be carcinogenic, and not labeled as such. That translates into "GET AN MSDS" before you use a deodorizer. Epoleon is a company that does make some excellent deodorizers. IIRC their NNZ product has no odor and gets rid of a skunk odor with about an ounce mixed with a gallon of water. They have products specific to odors, like dead body odors. Rodent odors would not require a special chemical, which is why I mention NNZ.

One problem to keep in mind is "how to apply a deodorizing chemical". A bug sprayer would not be the best choice. You probably do not have a fogging machine. I would use one if it was my job to get rid of the odor. Your problem is to find one. Then finding the Epoleon line of products locally is another problem. I suggest avoiding any products at your local big box.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I just googled Epoleon NNZ. It is what I remembered correctly, except the name is NnZ. I suspect it is available to you, depending on your location.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

bugspray.com has a product, dont know if it works or not.





jebfour said:


> We purchased our home roughly six months ago, and at that time, I knew that there had been rats/mice in the attic for likely and extended period of time (house is nearly 50 years old – and had been vacant for 6 months).
> 
> 
> One of the agreements upon purchase was that the seller would have a company come in a remove the “evidence” as well as check for points on entry (none found – they had been sealed up).
> ...


----------



## FoundationPest (Feb 5, 2013)

I second the motion that you should wear a mask. As for the smell - consult with a local exterminator. Some deodorizers can make the smell worse.


----------

